

Watch an Apple Engineer Recreate a 2,000-Year Old Computer Using Legos - cliffkuang
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662831/watch-an-apple-engineer-recreate-a-2000-year-old-computer-using-legos

======
harshpotatoes
I must be missing something very fundamental here, so bear with me. On the
first gearbox he showcases, the one that multiples by 5/19's, I don't
understand how you can combine a set of gears that multiples by 5, with
another set that multiples by 3/5 to get 19/5s. 19 appears to be prime, so I
don't see how any combination of multiplying/dividing 5's and 3's could
results in any number divisible by 19. Does the differential itself have a
ratio of teeth of 19/15 (5 _3/5_ 19/15 = 19/5?) or is there another key piece
I'm missing?

Otherwise, very impressive. I love it.

------
J3L2404
An awesome feat - So who is selling this as a kit, it would be the ultimate
geek present.

~~~
cliffkuang
I'll bet people would pay $250+ for that.

